# mdma therapy??



## micah.gingerich (Dec 27, 2014)

So i was watching drugs inc, an episode about mdma. I guess they have some mdma therapy type things for people with trauma and ptsd and stuff. It said that 80 percent of people walk away feeling completely better after a couple sessions. They say it allows you to open up and face yourself and see everything in a new light. Now I know some people got dp from mdma and would never try this,

but I was wondering it could hurt to try for someone who has never done mdma and in a therapy setting. Any people try this or can you tell me on experiences with mdma after getting dp? Does it make you trip balls or do you think its worth the risk? Obviously I would start at a very low dose... Let me know if you've tried mdma since getting dp or if anyone has any other info on this... lmk

your boy,

micah g


----------



## micah.gingerich (Dec 27, 2014)

doing some more research on this and I found all kinds of stuff on youtube. This lady describes what an ideal mdma therapy session would be like and this is why i have some optomism about this. I've imagined what this might feel like and now to hear someone who has experienced it really makes me hopeful..... heres the link


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2014)

http://www.grahamhancock.com/news/index.php?search=MDMA&submit=Search

http://reset.me/content-category/mdma/


----------



## Sam1814 (Dec 24, 2014)

In the 1970s, some psychiatrist begin using MDMA as a psychotherapeutic tool. It was perceived to enhance communication in patient sessions, and reportedly allowed users to achieve insights about their problems. But as a former user of mdma myself, I can't imagine even being able to speak properly while high on the stuff lol, let alone undergoing therapy.


----------



## micah.gingerich (Dec 27, 2014)

There's just too many positive reports to nit give this stuff a try... hopefully the come down doesn't kill me


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2015)

There is one thing you should know, (especially if you are taking meds!) MDMA dehydrates your body. So you will want to have a gallon of water with you to drink while on MDMA. My antipsychotic medications, trilafon, dehydrates me, I have to use the bathroom many times a day. What happens with MDMA is that if you don't hydrate your body it actually cooks your brain. So, be prepared with water. Safe journeys


----------



## Sam1814 (Dec 24, 2014)

I personally would not recommend it.. To be honest, as a former HEAVY user of this stuff, I would think it will increase your DP... But if you have to try it- drink water, even if you don't feel thirsty. Do not drive, do not make any life changing decisions.. And do not take a darkly colored pill.. Dark pills indicate more heroin, lighter pills indicate more cocaine.. Meaning the darker pills will make you just lazy and foggier... If you can find "pure" MDMA, I would be surprised.. And just because they tell you it's pure, doesn't mean it really is.. Please be careful.


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2015)

Micah you know how i feel about it, but i'm not gonna stop you from your journey, just be safe about it like TOF said.


----------



## TDX (Jul 12, 2014)

It is known that use of MDMA can damage the serotonergic system. Another possible side-effect is the Hallucinogen Persisting Perception Disorder.


----------



## Rzy (Sep 28, 2013)

Here's my input on MDMA.

Note I suffer from chronic 24/7 DP for 5 years now whereas k2 was the catalyst.

I have tried MDMA Pure 4 times in a non therapeutic CLUB enviroment where the first time I tried it 3.5 years into my DP.

The first experience: complete bliss, happiness, euphoria ect ect the stuff you imagine when you read the postives about taking mdma | No difference in DP, simply distracted me from its presence. Relatively low standard dose , 0.2g

The second experience: a few months later, again; Complete euphoria, but this time I felt content and I felt pure love and joy energy.* I was feeling 100% myself and content and just like a switch I toggled in my brain*, I blinked and everything was sharp and in motion. Everything was clear and I felt so happy I wanted to collapse into tears. This was the first time in 3.5 years I came out of DP fog. Unfortunately this moment only lasted a few minutes and I fell back into my haze. High dose 0.4-0.5MG

The third experience: Stupidly took it in short intervals where as my serotonin levels did not replenish "2 weeks post my last roll", Dissociation was enchanced to a level I had never experienced before but I was very stable at controlling it, a weaker mind would have collapsed; every string which remained connected to mind and body was ripped apart and I was just moving through crowds as an unknown entity: Negative experience, effects diminished 0.5mg

The fourth experience: Many months later, just as my second experience; Came out of my DP haze| 0.5mg

In conclusion, MDMA is truly an interesting drug. It is the only drug which helped me see past my DP. It drops all your restraints in the world and replaces it with gratitude and love. Of course my experience may differ, we are all wired differently; which is why I experimented with low doses prior to larger ones.
I am 100% confident, every time I take this drug. I slip out of my chronic DP phase, which is exactly why I have been avoiding it. Relieft can be dangerous especially with an addictive substance which can be detrimental to mental health if not administered responsibly.

Regarding MDMA therapy

I think it can be a major breaktrhough in the treatment of a wide spectrum of mental disorders, especially those revolving around anxiety/trauma.

There is a project awaiting FDA approval for this sort of system however it is years from being approved.

I wish I could find the means to attend MDMA therapy


----------



## TDX (Jul 12, 2014)

MDMA does not only increase serotonin levels, but it also boosts dopamine, noradrenaline, acetylcholine and histamine. Maybe one of these mechanisms is responsible for your improvement with MDMA and could be reproduced with prescription drugs.

And there is some interest for treating mental disorders with MDMA:

http://scholar.google.de/scholar?hl=de&q=MDMA+therapy&btnG=&lr=


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2015)

Thank you TDX for posting this, we really don't want to see a drug that has been the cause of some people's DP, used as a "cure". We all make our own decisions, just be cautious when you think about doing this.


----------



## ocean (Feb 17, 2015)

hi micah,

that mdma might be a possible way of helping to cure dpd also popped into my mind since, on the one hand psychoactive substances can trigger dpd or other mental symptoms, but also might be a chance to , well trigger a way to get another state of mind in which you can tackle dpd.

your post is couple of days old, did you tried something out, yet?

greetings


----------

